# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  Chicken Tandoori

## RAHEN

*


**We will show you how to cook the most famous of all tandoori dishes - chicken tandoori

***
*
Take few chicken and remove skin.Put deep cuts in chicken** so that the marinate will penetrate to the bone. S**queeze one lemon for each chicken, add some salt and leave for an hour in a freezer.



** While the meat is being tenderized by lemons, prepare the marinade by crushing 1-2 garlic gloves, fresh ginger and 1-2 green or red chilies per chicken.



Take whole coriander seeds, cumin seeds, cardamom pods, cloves, bayleaf, cinnamon and grind down in the finest powder .Mix everything in a bowl and add yoghurt. 



Now you can use the marinade like this, but its better to add some red food color.



Then mix thoroughly. you can also add ginger garlic paste.

*

----------


## RAHEN

* Pour the marinade over the chicken and* *Leave them for 4-6 hours.dont over marinate it. If you are using chicken breasts then marinate only for 30 mins.

**

** Light up the tandoor or in oven* *400°F**.Stick a clean raw potato below each chicken so that they won't fall.



** Let them cook in the covered tandoor or oven for about 12 minutes or until the wing and thigh tips become black.* * Pull them out**.Check with a knife that the meat is cooked through by cutting a hole in the thickest part. Put them back in the tandoor for 3 minutes or longer if the meat was not enough cooked.** Take the chicken out and lay the skewers on a dish and serve.

***

----------


## Muzna

hmmmm yummmm yummmmm yummmm

mouth watering reciepes

thank u for sharing  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

its v.easy to make...i saw it an waz willing to eat it.. :Big Grin:

----------

